# Gateway lens



## adhocphotographer (Oct 9, 2013)

Photography is like a drug habit.... You get your first hit, and your hooked... you start off small (usually) then build up to the heavier stuff, and the heavier the stuff the more you want to use! So what was your 'gateway lens'? When and what was the lens or other bit of kit that broke your barrier and led to the reduced coffers most of us face due to this pricey hobby.

For me it was the EF-S 17-55. Before that I had a 450D and kit lens + 50 1.8 for years and could not imagine or ever conceive a situation where i would spend more than a couple of 100$ on a lens. Then i borrowed and subsequently bought the 17-55, and in doing so released the kraken. I had waited 2 years before buying it, but after that i added a 10-22, 55-250, tripod, 580ex II etc to the kit within a year... then came the L lenses.... 

So, for a bit of fun, what was your gateway lens/piece of kit?

([stand] My name is John, and I am an addict [/stand])


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 9, 2013)

I knew from film days that lenses were more important than bodies, and since photography had been a hobby in my youth, I thought it might become one again. I set a budget for a 'starter' kit, and that comprised a T1i/500D with grip and extra battery, EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS, EF 85mm f/1.8, a 430EX II, and a Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 with 488RC2. 

My 'gateway' lens was the next one I puchased - the EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS. It backfocused on my T1i, meaning I needed a camera with AFMA...thus, the 7D. I shot a few birds with it, but 100mm isn't nearly long enough... Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Beautor (Oct 9, 2013)

Like Neuro I knew that the lens was more important than the body. We had tried several of the Canon and Sigma 70-300's but were never satisfied. I found a great deal on a used 70-200 F4L and we have never regretted that decision. Then we picked up a 1st generation 24-70 F2.8L on clearance just before the MKII was released for $400 off. Now I'm saving my pennies for the next one. It's a little too much like really expensive crack.


----------



## jthomson (Oct 9, 2013)

Sigma 10-20mm f4.5-5.6 HSM. 
I started with a T1i and the 18-55mm 55-250mm and 50mm f1.8.
The Sigma was my next lens purchase and the focussing speed compared to the other lenses impressed the hell out of me. 
My next lens was the 200mm F2.8 L and again the focusing speed was incredible. A long list of USM, HSM, USD lenses have followed.


----------



## bholliman (Oct 9, 2013)

I started with a T2i (550D), 18-55 kit lens and 55-250 zoom. I was happy with this set-up for maybe 18 months. The EF-S 15-85mm lens was my next purchase and probably my gateway on to better glass and bodies. After that purchase, better bodies and L glass quickly followed.


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 9, 2013)

I had crap kit lenses until my wife bought me the 135L... it's all her fault!


----------



## Stig (Oct 9, 2013)

50mm f1.8

I had the 18-55 (first, nonIS) and a cheapish sigma 70-300 for years, then went on to try a prime with a bit better aperture... the lens showed me the concept of "DOF", showed me that things can be sharper than they are with the kit lens and redefined what is "just enough light"... then the 17-55 with things like USM and IS and then 24-105 L lens for the build quality feel and recently the 135 that doesn't need explaining here...


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll ignore my "film" evolution. When I took the jump into a real DSLR, it was an XT with a 17-80 kit lens. What set me off was the 70-200 f/4 IS. After that, no looking back.

JP


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 9, 2013)

I did things the wrong way round. A pattern in my life.

I had dabbled with photography for around a decade, an EOS 1000n then EOS 300, then I started my college course in video. And I got hold of my first camera with proper lens movements, focus stops, iris ring etc.

So I sought out the cheapest system i could that would let me use a mechanical iris and shutter. This was, as I worked in camera retail part-time, the minolta sr system. I got an x-300. Then an XG-M, then an X-500, the an SR-T101, then a SR-T303, each sold on for the same or more as I had paid for it, I got a centon 18-28 lens and was wowed. Photography became more than an aide to help me learn camera control. It became my new hobby.

And so it has stayed. Video became my job and photography has remained my hobby.

I was able to pick up good gear for cheap, and although I had similtanously built up my canon system a little, (EOS 5, i.e. A2e) 50mm macro etc, I was far more interested in needle meters than LEDs, in aperture rings than QCDs.

I went digital... A powershot s40, then a Dimage A2. Eventually good cameras got cheap enough for me, and I got a 400d, which I would still be using now, if DSLRs and video hadn't converged quite so spectacularly.

But my gateway lens was actually very humble.


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 9, 2013)

Actually, my gateway lens was this forum. I think of it as a lens into the world of photography and what all I could do with it. I have a T1i and started with the kit lens and received a 70-300 IS USM (non-L) as a gift. I later bought the 60 macro on sale at amazon for ~350. I thought my gear was good and I stuck with that for quite a while, then I started to read this forum. Based upon what others were recommending, I purchased a 17-55, then a 10-22, a battery grip, then a 85 1.8, and now the 70-200L MkII. Now, I've got a case of the "L" itch. I'm on the fence for a refurb 50 1.4 right now...not sure how much "better" of an image that would produce than my 17-55, which is pretty good now. I'll most likely pass on that one as there is a rumored IS version coming out next year. 

Now, my other gateway "lens", and IMO the second most expensive one out there (1st one being wildlife photography), has been sports photography. I was able to get a sideline pass to all of the local high school football games and I've been out there every home game working on improving action shots. This has opened up a whole new world of wants and needs.


----------



## luciolepri (Oct 9, 2013)

My first camera was my father's Pentax MX with a Takumar 28-80, a Pentax M 50/1,7 and a Pentax M 200/4. It was already the AF era, so old manual lenses were relatively cheap in the second hand market. I loved wide angles and I found a mint Pentax K 15/3.5 for a crazy low price. It was a first edition, very rare, the one with an aspherical element. It was love at first sight.
A few years later, I found myself with a 30 lenses equipment...


----------



## dcm (Oct 9, 2013)

Multiple gateways:
Photography - fd50 f1.4 on A1
Digital - G1
Digital SLR - 24-105L on a T2i (never mounted the kit lens)
Still evolving...


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 9, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> I had crap kit lenses until my wife bought me the 135L... it's all her fault!


I bought one of these red-ringed devils, too, and my hobby turned obsession after that


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 9, 2013)

40D + 17-85 IS kit.

Before that I used a Canon EOS 50e and Metz flash that I got for free. Lenses I had were (I think) an EF 28-80 mm f/3.5-5.6 IV USM and a Sigma 70-300 something that I bought used for a few Euro's.


----------



## surapon (Oct 9, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, My first Canon Camera 1964 , FT-QL with Canon Lens FL 50 mm F/ 1.8---Yes, Just one great Lens and use my Young strong Legs as the Zoom Function, and Young Good eyes for Manual Focus, Plus Young Great Heart/ Stupid Brain ( Full with Hormone) try to take the Photos of Beautiful Girls, Yes, Walk to close to her as I can ( No 600 mm. Lens yet= Yes, Poor, But Young-----Ha, Ha, Ha ).
-----But I have a lot of Fun.
My First Digital Camera = 1999 Olympus C 2500 L ( TTL), and my first Canon DSLR =Canon DSLR = 20 D with 28-135 mm F/ 3.5-5.5 IS USM
Have a great day , to all of my friends.
Surapon

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympusc2500l/


----------



## Jemlnlx (Oct 9, 2013)

Tamron 17-50 f/2.8. Before that I had like everyone else starting out I'm sure, a 50mm 1.8 as well as a 28-105mm 3.5-4.5. On my crop sensor 40D I wanted something wide and fast to capture the city with. Both the 17-40 and 17-55 were out my range, so I settled on a $300 Tamron 17-50 Di II XR 2.8 after reading some great reviews. I loved it!! A real bargain. Really sharp. To this day I recommend friends starting out to get that lens.


----------



## adebrophy (Oct 9, 2013)

jthomson said:


> Sigma 10-20mm f4.5-5.6 HSM.
> I started with a T1i and the 18-55mm 55-250mm and 50mm f1.8.
> The Sigma was my next lens purchase and the focussing speed compared to the other lenses impressed the hell out of me.
> My next lens was the 200mm F2.8 L and again the focusing speed was incredible. A long list of USM, HSM, USD lenses have followed.



Yep - just the same for me. The Sigma 10-22 is an absolute steal and compared to the kit lens that came on the 350D was just a different league. Made me upgrade the standard one to a Tamron 17-50 (i think that was the focal length) f2.8 which was also amazing. I honestly think that unless I pixel peep the results from those on crop match some of the lovely, lovely L glass I have now. 

Btw, the Sigma is still trundling on like a tank. The Tammy got a little grindy when zooming and developed a tiny bit of mould inside from jungle adventures. I'd buy Sigma again but would have to scruntinise the reviews before buying a Tamron. 

Were I starting now I suspect the Canon 40mm f2.8 could be the gateway lens. And that baby sure is tough - dropped on concrete and there's not a scratch.


----------



## adebrophy (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh, and I also went from a consumer grade tamron 70-300 to a Canon 70-200 f4 (non IS). Maybe that was the real killer blow - that just blew my mind in terms of speed of focus and sharpness. And while its not up to the 100L or 135L I now have it still just (over)delivers in everyday use. For £399 secondhand there really is no excuse for anyone not to own one of these - it is Canon's gateway 70-200.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 9, 2013)

I bought a Canon New F1 body, with motor drive and the 50mm f1.2L, manual focus in 1986. I shot Kodachrome 64 and 25 slides. Compared to anything I had seen up until then, it was magic, when I could get the focusing right. Luckily my eyesight was much better in those days, so I got a few. I remember especially a sailing trip in the Greek archipelago in -87, where the results from that lens really amazed me. I promised myself then, that all my future lenses should have the red ring.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 9, 2013)

My very 1st set:
40D with 50f1.4 + 17-55 f2.8 IS


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Oct 9, 2013)

My gateway lens were actually a three lens kit. I started studying photography when I was 15, and my father gave me his old Pentax ES II with a 35mm f2, 50mm f1.4, and 135mm f2.5. I enjoyed it very much but never thought of other possibilities, it was like the whole camera was that. Years later I bought my first digital, the 350D. Came with a 18-55mm, which I never took off my camera. Again, as many young amateurs, I never thought of it as a system with a modular design. The lens came with the camera.
Then I got the 500D. By that time, cheap chinese adapters were starting to pop up everywhere... and I tried it with my old Pentax lenses. My god.

Few years later, I now have manual focus primes covering almost every need and fast AF zooms. I do this for a living now, so I can actually treat myself every now and then... and to think I almost left photography as a hobby to become a pro musician...


----------



## davemiller555 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am still waiting to get mine.....aftr i lost one......... :'( :'( :'(
the last tym i went hiking with my love and by love i mean i cam and those lens......i just havnt had a chance to get a new pair of them........specially as they were a save and buy :-[ 

i keep following a few blogs who have the best knowledge of lens and hopefully soon il have one of them back to me
http://blog.uniquephoto.com/tag/lenses/


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 10, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> Photography is like a drug habit.... You get your first hit, and your hooked... you start off small (usually) then build up to the heavier stuff, and the heavier the stuff the more you want to use! So what was your 'gateway lens'? When and what was the lens or other bit of kit that broke your barrier and led to the reduced coffers most of us face due to this pricey hobby.
> 
> For me it was the EF-S 17-55. Before that I had a 450D and kit lens + 50 1.8 for years and could not imagine or ever conceive a situation where i would spend more than a couple of 100$ on a lens. Then i borrowed and subsequently bought the 17-55, and in doing so released the kraken. I had waited 2 years before buying it, but after that i added a 10-22, 55-250, tripod, 580ex II etc to the kit within a year... then came the L lenses....
> 
> ...



My gateway lens was the first version of the Sigma 17-70 (without "OS"), bought in January 2009. Optically it was a fantastic lens, but couldn't AF accurately or consistently. It was so much better (optically) than the ridiculous 18-55 kit lens that came with my Rebel Xsi, that I began to think I needed to get a more serious Canon camera...so I did. That Sigma lens eventually got me published in Outdoor Photographer, so far one of the biggest highlights of my photographic life (and I'm not young...young people would call me old, but I'm just middle aged!)

I sold that Sigma lens last year for the same price I paid for it new, $300. Worth every penny! 

The next lens I bought, in May 2009 (after buying the 50D), is still my favorite of the lenses I own...the Canon 135 f/2L.

I recently read something which is probably widely quoted in photo gear circles..."if you buy cheap, you buy twice". This isn't always true, but I suppose it depends on just how cheap "cheap" is.


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 10, 2013)

My real addiction started in 1975...when, in less than a year, I went from a Canon AE-1 and 50mm Macro lens to a pair of EF bodies and 7 lenses! But I managed to break that 'habit' when I got married in '88.

Then I tried my 'first fix' (hey, it won't hurt to just try ONE...) with a Canon G3 in 2002 or so. By 2010, I thought I could 'handle' a 30D and 18-135. 

But then the* insatiable *  desire for low light, indoors, no flash church event photography struck! Exit the 30D, in with 60D. Exit the 18-135 and 55-250 and in with 24-105, 16-35, 85, 135, 80-200 and 200! 

STILL NOT SATISFIED! Out with the 60D and in with the 5D3!

SATISFIED! But for how long?... (probably until my credit cards have 'healed')


----------



## ninjapeps (Oct 10, 2013)

Bought a 1000D with the 18-55mm kit lens and decided to get a 50mm f1.8 along with it since I kept hearing how 50mm was an essential focal length to have. Figured that I wouldn't be buying anything else after that. A month later, I bought a Sigma 24-70mm f2.8 from a friend since I was having trouble shooting in poor light. Though the trouble more because I was an idiot that didn't want to go beyond ISO 400 due to noise. My lens lineup has been constantly changing until February this year. It's been eight months since I last bought a lens and I'm hoping there won't be any purchases in the near future unless I see an amazing deal for a 24mm f1.4L.

Bags are an entirely different story. I average three bags a year, with my latest being a Think Tank Streetwalker bought just yesterday. And yet I'm already considering a Think Tank Sling-O-Matic 10 all because the local Think Tank store is selling everything at 50% off.


----------



## dw2013 (Oct 10, 2013)

Started off with a 550D a 17-55 Kit Lens back in 2010 - just used this for 2 years, and then purchased a 70-200 F4 L IS for a trip to Argentina. IQ was mind-blowing, and as a result decided to upgrade to a 6D. Borrowed a 24-105 L from a friend (which I still have), although I will be purchasing a 24-70 F2.8 II in the next few weeks (friend needs his 24-105 L back)!!


----------



## Roo (Oct 10, 2013)

I started out with an 1100d twin lens kit but realized quickly the 55-250 lens wasn't going to cut it for airshows, grand prix and other sports. I then picked up the Sigma 150-500. I followed that up with a 60d and then the Tamron 17-50 f2.8 vc. Somewhere along the way I picked up a Canon 70-200 f2.8 for good measure and now I've just ordered a 5D3, 24-105L and Tamron 90 macro.


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't say ... I've always bought what I needed, except for the *EF 28-70mm f/2.8L USM* lens ... I bought that one simply because somebody was selling it.

What I do know, is that the *EOS 30D* was the camera that got me into expensive lenses, as it showed the limitations of my (then) current kit which film didn't.


----------



## Epic800 (Oct 10, 2013)

I would have to say the 24-105 f/4. I started shooting back in 2009 with a Rebel XT with Tamron 18-200. I eventually upgraded to a Nikon D5000 w/ kit lens then to a D7000 with 50mm f/1.8. At that point I could not see myself spending more than a couple of hundred dollars on a lens. Just recently purchased a Canon 6D and the IQ on the 24-105 f/4 made me realize what I had been missing. I am now looking into purchasing the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 or Canon 135mm f/2.


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 10, 2013)

My Minolta XG1 was a hand me down from my older brother. But it came with a 50mm f1.4! He bought a Nikon EM with a 50mm f1.8. I lorded my extra 2/3 of a stop over him claiming it was the most important thing ever.


----------



## Mendolera (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought my XSI back in late 2008 I believe with the 18-55 and 75-300 III lenses. At the time I thought that was enough, but a friend of mine let me borrow the 28-135 IS for my honeymoon. Soon after that it was the 70-200L and 24-105L and the list went on


----------



## dppaskewitz (Oct 10, 2013)

My gateway lens was a kit lens: the 24-104L, which I bought with my 5Dc. My first L was the 100-400 and gave me some aha moments on my original Digital Rebel, then 30D. But the 5Dc plus 24-105L kit gave me a snapshot of a glacier in Alaska, taken through the front plexiglass of a helicopter, that told me that I couldn't have gotten that result with the lenses I had previously been using (chiefly a Tamron 18-200 on the crop cameras). Although I have purchased non-L glass since then (50 1.4 and 40), I have also scratched the itch with four more Ls and the lust continues.


----------



## andersde (Oct 10, 2013)

Its the 100 L for me! Quality just blew me away when compared to the 18 55 kit lens or 55 250 I had at the time. 

The kit lens has been replaced by a 15 85 and now the 70 300	L is on the radar to replace the 55 250. 

Although I got a bargain on the 100L, in the long run its going to be a seriously costly lens


----------



## Famateur (Oct 11, 2013)

Mine wasn't a hard street drug, but rather a prescribed painkiller that got me hooked...

It was the terrible Auto Mode of the G12. It constantly overexposed, would boost ISO to spare the flash at the expense of noise. The photos from my faithful 4MP A80 looked better! I had decided to return the G12, but I couldn't help but wonder, "What is this 'M' on the dial for?"

That's all it took.

With only a little Google-fed knowledge, I started to get great results out of that little camera. That led to consuming ridiculous dosages of photography tutorials, then switching to RAW, then more tutorials, then Lightroom. There was no going back. Once an addict, always an addict. 

Canon -- thank you for the crappy Auto Mode on an otherwise stellar G12. Had Auto Mode performed in a pleasing way, I would know nothing of photography and might never have moved to a DSLR and a nice lens...and another lens...and another...and...

Maybe that was Canon's intention all along? After all, my doctor is now the dealer that feeds my habit...


----------



## chas1113 (Oct 11, 2013)

Famateur said:


> Mine wasn't a hard street drug, but rather a prescribed painkiller that got me hooked...



Bingo! EF 75-300mm III. Perhaps the worst lens ever produced by man. It convinced me there had to be a better lens/drug out there. Fast forward about 12 years and now I have the EF 70-300mm L IS, plus multiple Ls, flashes, straps, bags, filters.....


----------

